# 1977 grampian 28' *advice please*



## VAUGHN3 (Jul 24, 2019)

Hello everyone! I want to say thank you to this great community. I've gotten great responses on my other post asking for advice on buying a boat for a first time cruiser. I'm needing some advice on this boat I'm looking at next week. I can't seem to find any information on this boat. Any advice or thoughts on this builder. Your input is so much appreciated. Thanks again! Cheers.


----------



## Arcb (Aug 13, 2016)

Not sure what you are looking for, but here is the link on sail quest. Grampian 28 - Used Sailboat Market in Canada

I used to own a Grampian 30, I thought it was a fantastic boat to sale, but I don't have any experience with the 28.


----------



## cb32863 (Oct 5, 2009)

Google is your friend; https://www.google.com/search?q=gra...=chrome..69i57j69i60&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8


----------



## VAUGHN3 (Jul 24, 2019)

cb32863 said:


> Google is your friend; https://www.google.com/search?q=gra...=chrome..69i57j69i60&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8


Thanks:wink

I guess I was just wanting more personal experiences with the boat. I did Google initially. But I didn't see the other thread that popped up. So thank you!


----------



## MikeOReilly (Apr 12, 2010)

Can’t tell you anything specific about the G28. I owned a G34 (ketch) for a number of years, and sailed G26s and G30s. All are great boats. Nothing fancy, but solid, well built, straightforward.


----------

